# A sick pigeon found in my balcony. Help needed



## prabhugsp (Apr 9, 2016)

I found a pigeon in my balcony last night. It appears to be sick and its not eating or drinking water. Its not able to fly but there is no visible external injuries. I have secured the bird and have it inside my house. Any quick help would be appreciated. I have zero knowledge about birds. Probably someone can help me to rescue it would of great help. I am located in Electronic City, Bangalore.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

This link will help you:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/basic-life-saving-steps-9457.html

How is his poop? can you pls post a pic of him?
Feel his keel bone if it appears to be sharp?


----------

